

Indexing in Cassandra talk (video) - eneveu
http://blip.tv/datastax/indexing-in-cassandra-5495633

======
eneveu
I stumbled upon this presentation while trying to better understand the
Cassandra data model and composite columns, and it really helped me.

Here are the slides: <http://www.slideshare.net/edanuff/indexing-in-cassandra>

It's also mentioned in this blog post:
[http://www.datastax.com/dev/blog/introduction-to-
composite-c...](http://www.datastax.com/dev/blog/introduction-to-composite-
columns-part-1)

